# Very Sick Joke - I laughed, don't know if you will?



## FishingCop (Mar 12, 2015)

A seriously depressed woman stands at the edge of a cliff, trying to get the nerve up to jump.

A passing hobo stops and says, "Since you're about to kill yourself anyway, would you mind if we had sex first?"

The woman said "Hell no! Get away from me you sicko!"

The bum turned to leave and muttered,

"Fine, I'll just go wait at the bottom. "


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 27, 2015)

That is the sort of twisted tale I can appreciate. :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2015)

Bass addict approved


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bet she didn't jump.

Sounds like the hobo might have been an out-of-work psychologist.

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 27, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## JMichael (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea it's funny to those of us with a twisted sense of humor. LoL Don't know how I missed this on the original posting date.


----------



## timburgin (Apr 10, 2015)

that's funny no matter what my wife says!


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't get it? Please explain.


----------



## Mrblue (Apr 27, 2015)

That cracked me up!


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 29, 2015)

haven't had any in quit some time!


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 29, 2015)

haven't had some in quit some time!


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 29, 2015)

Look at me, so exsited. '*WOW*'!!!!!!!!!


----------

